
A Step-By-Step Guide: Hugo on Netlify – Netlify - smilelogicortho
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2016/09/21/a-step-by-step-guide-hugo-on-netlify/
======
smilelogicortho
I used this to create a site for an orthodontic practice and the ease of
maintaining it compared to using Wordpress has impressed me.

